# I made a summer home for my sheep



## abooth (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey everyone.  I just wanted to share some pics of the "summer home" I put together for my 4 sheep.  I had a 10'x10' chain link dog run which makes it predator proof mostly.  It's 6' high.  Then inside I put up a tent canopy that I got at walmart for $45.  Then I put up a tarp on one side to block the afternoon sun and keep their hay (and the sheep) dry.  I needed a temporary shelter to move them because the electric fence was too short to reach the good grass.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cute idea!


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 3, 2010)

Your sheeples will be very happy.


----------

